# Fragrance Oil Supplier - Try Before you Buy?



## scrubadubdub (Jun 24, 2019)

It might sound crazy...but I am tired of going out on a whim and ordering scents based off of the website description. I would gladly pay for a service that sends me different FOs to try without the commitment of buying. Anyone know of such a thing? Im also tired of buying FOs that perform horribly in my tested tried and true recipes.


----------



## artemis (Jun 24, 2019)

scrubadubdub said:


> It might sound crazy...but I am tired of going out on a whim and ordering scents based off of the website description. I would gladly pay for a service that sends me different FOs to try without the commitment of buying. Anyone know of such a thing? Im also tired of buying FOs that perform horribly in my tested tried and true recipes.



Maybe try buying from suppliers that sell sample sizes, if you don't already. I think the only way you're going to get free samples is if you partner with someone who's willing to swap/share with you.

Until then, why not check out the reviews on the supplier websites or even check out the fragrance review spreadsheet floating around here. (I'll see if I can find the link)...



artemis said:


> Until then, why not check out the reviews on the supplier websites or even check out the fragrance review spreadsheet floating around here. (I'll see if I can find the link)...



https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 24, 2019)

I have a bunch of scents that behave really well but just don't sell here in my area.

Look out for people selling FO's that they don't need or maybe swapping for others.

Plus You have to read ALL the reviews.  Although it is hard to know when the reviews are over 3 years old.  Many FO's got reformulated and you won't know now if it was 3 years ago.


----------



## scrubadubdub (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks Artemis. I have been utilizing that spreadsheet and have even contributed a few myself. There, I also found the answer to my own question, actually lol. There is a supplier called Save on Scents (SOS) saveonscents.com and they have a Sniffie program where you can order 5 vials for $4.99 to sniff the scents. I was glad to stumble upon this because I also see they have scents unavailable most places. Although that doesn't quite solve the usage issues of some FOs, its nice that they offer sample sniffs



Lin19687 said:


> I have a bunch of scents that behave really well but just don't sell here in my area.
> 
> Look out for people selling FO's that they don't need or maybe swapping for others.
> 
> Plus You have to read ALL the reviews.  Although it is hard to know when the reviews are over 3 years old.  Many FO's got reformulated and you won't know now if it was 3 years ago.


Thats a good point. Which is part of the reason that companies dont accept FO returns. I usually stay away from scents with reviews that say they accelerate rice or seize, but this time I went for it and it did exactly what the reviews said they would.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 24, 2019)

I was using only EOs, but recently made my very first FO purchases. I found the long strings of product reviews on the websites to be useful. Various individuals focus on different notes and if the reviews are numerous, you can work out the fragrance based on the different opinions. Since I’m a soaping and FO newbie, I researched the favorite scents of different members here (and what they said about the characteristics of the scent), decided to stick with two companies (MMS and BB), read the FO spreadsheet entry if there was one, read the FO descriptions on the sites, and finished up with the customer reviews (BB only because I couldn’t find customer reviews at MMS). I took notes and even made my own spreadsheet so that I could select FOs that result in little to no acceleration or discoloration and record the high, moderate and low scent usage rates.  Whew, it was a LOT of work. It was worth it because, out of over a dozen FOs, there is only one that I might not have purchased if I smelled it in advance.  I understand that some scents change with time in the soap, so I’m keeping an open mind about that one. I don’t sell soap, which means there in no need to try to figure out what customers would like.  I’m sure that can be challenging. I even bought one FO that some reviewers hated.  I wanted something an FO that smells like the beach, wet seaweed and all.  Thanks to the reviewers, I got my scent!


----------



## scrubadubdub (Jun 24, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I was using only EOs, but recently made my very first FO purchases. I found the long strings of product reviews on the websites to be useful. Various individuals focus on different notes and if the reviews are numerous, you can work out the fragrance based on the different opinions. Since I’m a soaping and FO newbie, I researched the favorite scents of different members here (and what they said about the characteristics of the scent), decided to stick with two companies (MMS and BB), read the FO spreadsheet entry if there was one, read the FO descriptions on the sites, and finished up with the customer reviews (BB only because I couldn’t find customer reviews at MMS). I took notes and even made my own spreadsheet so that I could select FOs that result in little to no acceleration or discoloration and record the high, moderate and low scent usage rates.  Whew, it was a LOT of work. It was worth it because, out of over a dozen FOs, there is only one that I might not have purchased if I smelled it in advance.  I understand that some scents change with time in the soap, so I’m keeping an open mind about that one. I don’t sell soap, which means there in no need to try to figure out what customers would like.  I’m sure that can be challenging. I even bought one FO that some reviewers hated.  I wanted something an FO that smells like the beach, wet seaweed and all.  Thanks to the reviewers, I got my scent!


I like your method - sounds very helpful! I love dupe type scents and while I do love EOs, they are just too expensive! I like BB and have never ordered anything from MMS. My go to for FOs right now (I've been making soap since 2017) is WSP. I tried Natures Garden in the past and thought their quality was lacking once I ordered from BB and WSP. I like WSP because they stock only Crafters Choice brand which I have found to be quite consistent. I made an ocean type bar are added kelp powder to it in addition to the FO. Talk about WET SEAWEED. That wasnt for me, but it did a good job of adding that type of scent to the finished bar.


----------



## Cellador (Jun 24, 2019)

You have to be careful with WSP reviews. I had reviewed a few of them that I absolutely hated...and those one star reviews were never published. It makes you wonder how all WSP FOs are 4 or 5 star rated...
 Also, it used to be that WSP would give a % off coupon for any item you reviewed. So, I'm sure a lot of people did reviews just for the discount. 
Don't get me wrong- I use a lot of WSPs FOs, and I am a happy customer. But, ever since I noticed they only published my good reviews and not my bad ones,  I'm more skeptical about all the glowing reviews I see...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 24, 2019)

Cellador said:


> You have to be careful with WSP reviews. I had reviewed a few of them that I absolutely hated...and those one star reviews were never published. It makes you wonder how all WSP FOs are 4 or 5 star rated...
> Also, it used to be that WSP would give a % off coupon for any item you reviewed. So, I'm sure a lot of people did reviews just for the discount.
> Don't get me wrong- I use a lot of WSPs FOs, and I am a happy customer. But, ever since I noticed they only published my good reviews and not my bad ones,  I'm more skeptical about all the glowing reviews I see...



Good to know!


----------



## scrubadubdub (Jun 24, 2019)

Cellador said:


> You have to be careful with WSP reviews. I had reviewed a few of them that I absolutely hated...and those one star reviews were never published. It makes you wonder how all WSP FOs are 4 or 5 star rated...
> Also, it used to be that WSP would give a % off coupon for any item you reviewed. So, I'm sure a lot of people did reviews just for the discount.
> Don't get me wrong- I use a lot of WSPs FOs, and I am a happy customer. But, ever since I noticed they only published my good reviews and not my bad ones,  I'm more skeptical about all the glowing reviews I see...


You’re right, I’ve noticed that as well, every FO seems to have awesome reviews even the reviewer says it behaved badly. 

No matter how much I like a scent, it gets no more than 3 stars if it acts up in my recipe. 

They still offer 5% off your next purchase of the FO you leave a review for. 

I have left honest (negative) reviews but never noticed if they were published or not. It would be nice if they separated the CP reviews to make it a little easier than sifting through endless reviews for CP results.


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Jun 24, 2019)

Aztec (candlemaking.com) has had specials every month since I first checked them out in february. You can get (5) 1 ounce fragrances for $5. They have over 300 fragrances. It’s a pretty good deal if you’re already ordering from them and that makes up for shipping

They also offer free or discounted rates for new fragrances; I used one I ever would have ordered myself and it’s now a staple in my inventory!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 25, 2019)

I buy from NG.  Most of them are winners, some I just don't like or just don't sell well here (that happens).
ALSO It seems to be the only place that has reviews that are 1 star.  I also know that WSP and BB have reviews that do not get posted, BB- I think- you can't search the low ones.
They (NG) also have how the soap behaves.  
BC (bitter Creek) doesn't and the people who leave reviews don't say the usage or how it behaved.  I also don't get the usage rate when it says you can use like 50%- WOW that would be TOO MUCH in Soaps, the scent would smell up my whole state !  lol  But I did buy a few from them.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 25, 2019)

I too use NG for quite a few of my scents.  The reviews seem to be some of the best but as stated, a lot of fragrances have been reformulated so you still have to be careful. I like WSP but their prices have gone through the roof.  Not practical for many of them.  I can't pay 45.00-60.00 a lb even with their so called free shipping it doesn't always pay off. I use several different companies and have my standard stock items.  I add some new ones each year and discontinue those that perhaps didn't sell well.  

I've also found fragrances can act differently from one recipe to another.  I too avoid any that state they seize or rice, I don't have time for that.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 25, 2019)

A subscription box of FOs from different companies would be something I would buy!

I have a candle supply place near me, so I get a lot of stuff there, but I've had a lot of dud FOs from them in soap. So when I buy FOs, I get them to use in lotion (if skin safe) or in candles. I may get a wild hare and do a test batch, but it's kind of a pain. I recommend sticking with soap people - Brambleberry and Nurture have never failed me. I've gotten some that I didn't like, but they have never been a total bust. And somebody always likes the ones I don't.


----------



## scrubadubdub (Jun 25, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I buy from NG.  Most of them are winners, some I just don't like or just don't sell well here (that happens).
> ALSO It seems to be the only place that has reviews that are 1 star.  I also know that WSP and BB have reviews that do not get posted, BB- I think- you can't search the low ones.
> They (NG) also have how the soap behaves.
> BC (bitter Creek) doesn't and the people who leave reviews don't say the usage or how it behaved.  I also don't get the usage rate when it says you can use like 50%- WOW that would be TOO MUCH in Soaps, the scent would smell up my whole state !  lol  But I did buy a few from them.


I will have to check out BC. I’ve been thinking of giving NG another try. They had a sandalwood FO that was really nice.

I don’t get that high percentage thing either. Maybe it’s saying you CAN use it up to that max which may not necessarily be suggested but would technically be ‘safe’.



dixiedragon said:


> A subscription box of FOs from different companies would be something I would buy!
> 
> I have a candle supply place near me, so I get a lot of stuff there, but I've had a lot of dud FOs from them in soap. So when I buy FOs, I get them to use in lotion (if skin safe) or in candles. I may get a wild hare and do a test batch, but it's kind of a pain. I recommend sticking with soap people - Brambleberry and Nurture have never failed me. I've gotten some that I didn't like, but they have never been a total bust. And somebody always likes the ones I don't.


That’s a good idea, I would buy that too! What is Nurture?


----------



## Bladesmith (Jun 25, 2019)

scrubadubdub said:


> That’s a good idea, I would buy that too! What is Nurture?



https://nurturesoap.com/

I would recommend them as well. I've been happy with everything I've purchased there. They give you a picture of the discoloration in CP soap for each fragrance. They also give you notes on acceleration (not that it matters to me since I mostly do HP). All the relevant documents as well as a fragrance calculator.

Initially, I bought some cheaper fragrances and the difference is night and day between those and nurture's products. Don't have much experience beyond that as I'm only a few months into my soaping journey.


----------



## lucycat (Jun 25, 2019)

I think you need to be careful with reviews on supplier sites.  In the last couple of months I have gotten an email asking for reviews within a week or two of the purchase.  Some with discount code if I will review.  These reviews would have to be for out of the bottle only.   Those kind of reviews don't cut it as a review.  I want to know performance, strength, and fading as well as if you like the scent.   Encouraging reviews in a couple of weeks will make supplier reviews worse instead of better for the consumer.


----------



## scrubadubdub (Jun 25, 2019)

lucycat said:


> I think you need to be careful with reviews on supplier sites.  In the last couple of months I have gotten an email asking for reviews within a week or two of the purchase.  Some with discount code if I will review.  These reviews would have to be for out of the bottle only.   Those kind of reviews don't cut it as a review.  I want to know performance, strength, and fading as well as if you like the scent.   Encouraging reviews in a couple of weeks will make supplier reviews worse instead of better for the consumer.


You're right, I sometimes take months even a full year before I use an FO that I purchase. I typically purchase several at a time to avoid paying higher shipping fees. I guess much of it is a gamble. One FO in particular that behaved badly was Mid Summers Night from WSP. Several reviews said it performed wonderfully in CP, others said it accelerated really fast. When there are conflicting reviews, its hard to know which ones to believe.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 25, 2019)

I think that all depends on the recipe @scrubadubdub . 
Usually when I leave a review (my last ones) I had said how it performed in CP and my recipe was a high Palm, high hard oil recipe.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 26, 2019)

scrubadubdub said:


> You're right, I sometimes take months even a full year before I use an FO that I purchase. I typically purchase several at a time to avoid paying higher shipping fees. I guess much of it is a gamble. One FO in particular that behaved badly was Mid Summers Night from WSP. Several reviews said it performed wonderfully in CP, others said it accelerated really fast. When there are conflicting reviews, its hard to know which ones to believe.



IIRC, I've left a review with WSP months or years after purchase, and gotten the coupon code. 

I try to put in my reviews that I use lard in my soap, because IMO an FO that is well-behaved, or that slightly accelerates in a lard recipe can go haywire in a palm recipe.


----------

